# Grooming products



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

what are the best products to use on Maltese like combs shampoo brush ect


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I also use his small wood pin brush. I use a flea comb, it gets the smallest of tangles out. For the face I use Spa Lavish by Tropiclean. For brush outs I use Ice on Ice by Christensen. About once a month I use Clean Start and Final Rinse by Christensen to remove any product build up.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with Sherry with one addition a small mustache comb to help clean out the eye goop. OH and I love my Maden pin brush Deb got me during Secret Santa.


----------



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

I have the Ice on Ice I use it every time I am going to brush Paris she get's matted around her legs I read a lady on here that uses a matting comb and she said it was the best thing she could of bought don't remember brand name. I also have the small flea comb to get the goop out of eyes I have the lavish tear stain remover also I have Oster fresh snuggles freshening spray I have a De-Shedding comb what more would I need ? wedo take paris to get groomed every 4 weeks but it's been over a week and haven't taken her due to no money but I am keeping her brushed and cleaned I haven't bathed her but she does not smell lol she is an inside dog only goes out to do her business or for a walk .Thank you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought two different brands of de-matting combs. Turned out they were the same, just a different color. They are the kind with two rows of curved teeth.Both had good reviews on Amazon, but were useless on Hope's long fine hair...they just tugged and ripped. They are great on Ray's shorter, coarser hair (Ray is a coton.) So, don't waste your money. I would love to know of a de-matting comb that would cut through knots on a long coat.

This is my favorite brush. I got it as a gift at the Maltese National dog show. I use it much more that my Madden brushes, and it cost less.

https://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-...07189&sr=8-3&keywords=1+all+systems+pin+brush


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I bought two different brands of de-matting combs. Turned out they were the same, just a different color. They are the kind with two rows of curved teeth.Both had good reviews on Amazon, but were useless on Hope's long fine hair...they just tugged and ripped. They are great on Ray's shorter, coarser hair (Ray is a coton.) So, don't waste your money. I would love to know of a de-matting comb that would cut through knots on a long coat.
> 
> This is my favorite brush. I got it as a gift at the Maltese National dog show. I use it much more that my Madden brushes, and it cost less.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-...07189&sr=8-3&keywords=1+all+systems+pin+brush


Maybe a poodle comb for Ray? At least to pick through most of the tangles. My groomer shows Standard poodles and I noticed that she does a quick brush, then combs through using a PC and if there are matts, she gently pulls them apart, unlike me who has no patience and cuts through them with a thinning shear.
I have that same pin brush. It does work great!


----------



## Pandora'sLocks (Dec 7, 2016)

meranda said:


> what are the best products to use on Maltese like combs shampoo brush ect


In another lifetime I was a groomer and owned Cockers and worked with breeders of champion American Cocker Spaniels which have every bit as much hair as the Maltese. :hiding: (but of course not near as cute and lovable). You would think grooming would seem like a chore with that background but I actually enjoy it! There is probably something to be said for having a positive attitude about it as our fur-babies are able to discern and pick up our emotional vibes...so they might react at the grooming session accordingly. Meaning if we dread it, don't be surprised if they do too!

Well, enough with the philosophical angle. I agree with the other posters suggestions and have a couple of my own...

A very nice finishing comb is the coconut oil-infused type you can find at most Human Beauty supply retailers. I prefer it over "pro" steel combs, very gentle to sensitive skin which is important for adults and puppies. 

Our pup isn't too excited about grooming-time so far, she likes to try and nip the brush or comb, or the fingers using it! 

+1 The Chris C. mini wood pin brush is good & Ice on Ice spray is an excellent product that leaves the hair silky, smooth and more manageable. We were able to Cut down on bathing to once every two weeks using the Ice too. 

We also use Bio-Groom shampoo which helps to brighten White coats. Dilute a little in a spray bottle w/ Di-water to make a quick spritzer to help keep paws clean and white too.

I also ordered an All-Systems brush but haven't gotten it yet! 

My best advice is keep your long-haired dogs religiously groomed...for some breeds that means everyday maintenance so brush, brush, brush and check for mats with a quality comb after brushing. And of course with Malts & certain Toy breeds be sure to keep the eye-**** in check. Have Fun!


----------



## Didi97 (Mar 16, 2017)

I use biogroom-super whitening shampoo. It can balance you dog's ph level. Metal combs are similar, I think. So, I don't think you have to buy a expensive comb. I bought the metal combs and flea combs for cleaning out the eye goop from Amazon.


----------

